# You do not need to book - so if you can - come on down



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As the weather forecast is looking good, perhaps a few more will decide to come - the numbers are going up by the hour, so if you find yourself with not a lot on this weekend - come to the rally and meet your friends - we would love to see you.

You can come for a day, 2 or more whatever time you have spare. No obligation to join in if you decide you don't like us - but from my little experience I think you will find someone who you will get on with very well and end up with them as friends at the end of the weekend.

Look forward to meeting you if you can make it. To those going to Newbury, I hope you enjoy it, and who knows maybe someone will organise a meet there next year.

Carol

:wav:
:wav:


----------

